# Colt firearms recurve bow



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

j vega said:


> I am looking for information on Colt recurve bows. Any idea as to the date of manufacture and approx value if any would be greatly appreciated. I happened to have purchased one from a friend of mine recently.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> j vega


I was a dealer for Colt Firearms bows about 1962-1967. I still have the two bows ( both Heritage target models) I shot in field and indoor shoots. They shoot well yet. I have repaired the tips on both at times. Look on ebay and you will see that they bring $85-$150 depending on who is bidding, and how bad they want them. Bill G.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

j - 

Colt never made archery equipment. They contracted out to Ben Pearson and Wing (Bob Lee) to make the bows and then put their decals on them. That was a pretty common practice in the 60's and 70's. Considering that both Pearson and Wing knew a thing or two about making bows, I'd expect them to shoot pretty well. As for value, I agree with Bill, check eBay and see what the current market price is.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Viper1 said:


> j -
> 
> Colt never made archery equipment. They contracted out to Ben Pearson and Wing (Bob Lee) to make the bows and then put their decals on them. That was a pretty common practice in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> Yup, exactly. Good stuff too. Bill


----------



## Errol471 (Mar 11, 2006)

www.archeryarchives.com 

The above web site has some good info on the old colt bows.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Errol471 said:


> www.archeryarchives.com
> 
> The above web site has some good info on the old colt bows.


Wow, good stuff, thanks. Bill G.


----------

